# A Weekly Round-Up of Canon Patents



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 23, 2018)

```
<p><a href="https://www.canonnews.com/canon-patent-application-roundup-for-march-22nd">CanonNews released their weekly roundup</a> of Canon patent applications. This week has some touch screen and sensor related improvements as well as a few other miscellaneous camera related patents.</p>
<p>In particular, two <a href="https://www.canonnews.com/canon-patent-application-roundup-for-march-22nd">patent applications for diffractive optical element manufacturing</a> certainly show that Canon is continuing to push forward in advancing diffractive optics.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## brad-man (Mar 23, 2018)

Lowering the cost of manufacture of DO lenses could really benefit compact mirrorless systems as well as big whites. Gimme, gimme!


----------



## jolyonralph (Mar 24, 2018)

The graduated neutral density filter patent is another sure sign that we're going to get a lens with an apodization filter launched.

On a related note, I tried out the Laowa 135mm STF lens the other day, and was very impressed. I also tried out the Sony 100mm STF and was far less impressed.


----------



## Memirsbrunnr (Mar 24, 2018)

That drawing looks disappointing as it hint on NO tilty flippy screen on the full frame models


----------



## Sharlin (Mar 24, 2018)

Memirsbrunnr said:


> That drawing looks disappointing as it hint on NO tilty flippy screen on the full frame models



Ehh, it’s one of Canon’s old DSLRs. A 50D, probably. Just used as an illustration.


----------

